# Utiliser Imac G5 comme 2e écran



## melo1988 (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai "sauvé" de la poubelle, un IMAC G5 20" de 2004. Est-il possible de l'utiliser comme 2e écran?
Sur le site d'Apple, ils ne parlent que des Mac à partir de 2009 et 27" seulement...

En terme de connectique, il y a un mini-VGA... je ne trouve pas de cable ou adaptateur mini-VGA/HDMI. J'ai trouvé un cable mini-VGA/VGA... mais à part mettre en série ce cable avec un autre adaptateur (l'idée ne semble pas top), je sèche.

Je me demande donc si c'est possible. Peut-être que j'aurais dû laisser ce mac dans la poubelle où je l'ai trouvé.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Lamahi (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,
évitez de créer 2 fils identiques. Si la modo peut passer par là 


---

C'est bon, je (Sly54) viens de supprimer l'autre fil.


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Janvier 2021)

Je ne crois pas que cela soit possible ce n'est pas une entrée vidéo, mais une sortie vidéo: donc sortie video de l'iMac G5 vers une écran externe.


----------



## daffyb (8 Janvier 2021)

melo1988 a dit:


> Sur le site d'Apple, ils ne parlent que des Mac à partir de 2009 et 27" seulement...


ce qui n'est pas un hasard... 
Ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Janvier 2021)

Si tu veux je peut te donner mon vieil imac de 2009 qui a cette fonctionnalité... mais il faudra le réparer la CG est morte...
... c'était de l'humour autant avoir un écran externe, réparer cet imac serait une dépense inutile. 

Pour le G5 je pense que si ce n'est pas pour l'utiliser en tant que tel le recyclage sera comme pour mon imac sa destination finale. Parfois il faut savoir renoncer et accepter de mettre au rébus un compagnon de route


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Janvier 2021)

melo1988 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai "sauvé" de la poubelle, un IMAC G5 20" de 2004. Est-il possible de l'utiliser comme 2e écran?
> Sur le site d'Apple, ils ne parlent que des Mac à partir de 2009 et 27" seulement...
> 
> ...


Non c'est pas possible. 
Et comme deuxième écran avec quel Mac ? si c'est un Mac récent, tu serais déçu, tant par la résolution, très loin des écrans Retina et par la qualité de la dalle LCD très nettement en dessous des iMac récents.
S'il marche encore bien, mets-y quelques vieux jeux de l'époque, tu auras une console rétro-gaming sympa ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2021)

melo1988 a dit:


> je ne trouve pas de cable ou adaptateur mini-VGA/HDMI.



Et pour cause, s'il est possible de sortir de l'analogique à partir du numérique, le contraire n'est pas possible, or, le DVI et le HDMI sont numériques, mais le VGA lui est analogique, donc un tel adaptateur ne peut simplement pas exister (en pratique, seul le HDMI permet de récupérer un signal analogique, le DVI, lui n'inclue pas cette possibilité).


----------



## dandu (10 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pour cause, s'il est possible de sortir de l'analogique à partir du numérique, le contraire n'est pas possible, or, le DVI et le HDMI sont numériques, mais le VGA lui est analogique, donc un tel adaptateur ne peut simplement pas exister (en pratique, seul le HDMI permet de récupérer un signal analogique, le DVI, lui n'inclue pas cette possibilité).


Heu...

Si. On trouve assez facilement des adaptateurs VGA vers HDMI, en fait. C'est pas passif comme certains adaptateurs, évidemment, mais ça existe : y a juste une puce qui convertit (plus ou moins bien) l'analogique vers le numérique. Fonctionnement, c'est jamais que ce que fait un écran LCD (numérique) quand il a une entrée VGA. 

Et t'as inversé un truc : le DVI (la prise) peut contenir un signal analogique, mais c'est du simple VGA redirigé, et c'est vraiment pas systématique (et absent des GPU depuis un moment, maintenant). Le HDMI ne gère pas l'analogique, donc les HDMI vers VGA, c'est le même principe que le VGA vers HDMI : y a une puce de conversion.


Sinon, dans le cas de melo88, y a deux remarques. D'abord, vu que le mini VGA est un truc pratiquement utilisé que par Apple, les adaptateurs (en général) sont rares. Et de toute façon, l'iMac a une sortie VGA, et c'est pas réversible : donc même avec un hypothétique mini VGA vers HDMI, on va sortir un signal (et pas entrée, donc pas utiliser l'iMac comme écran).


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Et t'as inversé un truc


Effectivement, je me suis mélangé les pinceaux, c'est bien le DVI qui a une sortie VGA, et pas le HDMI !

Cela dit, effectivement, seuls les 27 pouces ont une entrée vidéo, aucun G5 ne peut servir d'écran externe (du moins pas sans gros bricolage consistant à remplacer la carte mère par une électronique de gestion d'écran)..


----------



## CBi (23 Mars 2021)

Il y a un moyen en installant Screen Recycler sur le Mac G5 puis en pointant dessus avec un client VNC.

Voir un de mes vieux posts = https://forums.macg.co/threads/6-macs-1-pc-3-claviers-n-possibilites.248627/


----------



## daffyb (23 Mars 2021)

quand on a un iMac et qu'on peut réutiliser son écran uniquement, il faut trouver une carte de ce type : 








						HDMI + DVI + DP Moniteur LCD Controller Driver Board Kit pour iMac 27" LM270WQ1-SDA2  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour HDMI + DVI + DP Moniteur LCD Controller Driver Board Kit pour iMac 27" LM270WQ1-SDA2 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				



attention, il faut choisir la carte avec attention car à chaque dalle, une carte spécifique


----------

